
Show HN: Happen – Save any webpage for later, with one-click - ebbflowgo
https://www.usehappen.com
======
ebbflowgo
Hey everyone, it seems that my web usage has gone up dramatically during the
covid outbreak. I built Happen to help me save a queue of the best videos and
articles to watch and read. I can tag each save, search them and see what
links others are saving.

